# Triggered Salute



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2002)

I was thinking about getting a new technique up here for something to talk about. Anybody have a good variation, extension, personal preference about this technique to share? 


2. TRIGGERED SALUTE (front right hand direct push) 
1. Standing naturally while opponent pushes your left shoulder with his right hand, step forward and to your left with your right foot to 11 o'clock (into a right neutral bow) to buckle on the inside of opponent's right knee. Simultaneously pin opponent's right hand with your left (against your left shoulder) and strike opponent's chin with a right thrusting heel palm strike. 
2. Immediately shift your right hand forming the shape of the crane and hook opponent's right arm down before cocking your right arm to your right hip and deliver a right inward horizontal elbow strike to opponent's solar plexus. 
3. After following through with first elbow shot, deliver a right outward horizontal elbow strike to opponent's right floating ribs. 
4. Without hesitation, follow-up with a right horizontal back knuckle strike to opponent's right floating ribs or kidney and immediately cock your right fist to your right hip. 
5. Without any loss of motion execute a right uppercut punch upto and under opponent's chin while your left hand remains pinning your opponent's right hand against your left shoulder. 
6.  Right front crossover cover out towards 6 oclock.

That should be it in a nutshell.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 27, 2002)

You gotta love all the levers, fulcrums, Contouring Fit, Purposeful Compliance, feeding, Residual Torque, Frictinal Checks, Buckle, Contact Manipulation, etc.

Or you can just hit 'em real hard cuz they pushed you.  

Don't forget about "Drunk Uncle Bob"?  Sometime a thumb or finger applied specifically to the appropriate nerve junctures sequentially, makes them do all sorts of things to get away from the discomfort.  This in the specific order of Triggered Salute, to targets we already strike, but much more specifically than generally.  Reference Pinpointing and specifically where each strike goes.  Edmund Jr. did a nice demo of this at a seminar a while back and credited Ron Chapel with this neat little application exercise.  I have had great fun with it also, and can't wait to see "Bob" over the holidays.

Peace,
-Michael


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *
> 1. Standing naturally while opponent pushes your left shoulder with his right hand, step forward and to your left with your right foot to 11 o'clock (into a right neutral bow) to buckle on the inside of opponent's right knee. Simultaneously pin opponent's right hand with your left (against your left shoulder) and strike opponent's chin with a right thrusting heel palm strike.
> *



We step back rather than forwards with this one, absorbing the push and striking out at the same time.

It /can/ be done both ways, but, it's easier to go with their motion, rather than oppose it. You also put them off balance this way, as well as having more room to work the strikes in.

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 27, 2002)

With moving forward you gain back up mass. You can really take their head off stepping forward as well. Sure, this can be done either way nothing wrong with that. The way I'm looking at it though if your going to try to cancel the back up weapon, stepping forward puts your head and vital targets before any damage can be done in case the push was a fake. By stepping back if your doing it the way I perceive you too your head stays in the same spot. Once again either way is fine practice it both ways,  *but* _"WHAT IF"_ your back was close to a wall and you couldn't step back?


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Nov 28, 2002)

I like grafting it with thrusting salute and five swords, placing triggered salute in the middle. When I work the technique by itself, I go for a wrist lock to end it most of the time rather then the extention


----------



## D_Brady (Nov 28, 2002)

Kenpo Wolf the graft you talked about is really cool.Have you ever tried to alter or rearange that tech. I was in a technique line in CA with Paul Dye and his wife Patty and some other students. Things were really  poppin, then the second time around to do that technique no one told me thats when you start to change weapons and targets. I was expecting Patty to do the palm heel to my jaw when out of no where  she did a reverse swordhand to my groin followed by an obscure elbow to my chin (to keep from getting a headbutt) then the inward outward elbows to my face followed by the backfist to my chin. She completly wrecked me. I must say she always maintained control of her weapons.She was awsome.


----------



## Seig (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *With moving forward you gain back up mass. You can really take their head off stepping forward as well. Sure, this can be done either way nothing wrong with that. The way I'm looking at it though if your going to try to cancel the back up weapon, stepping forward puts your head and vital targets before any damage can be done in case the push was a fake. By stepping back if your doing it the way I perceive you too your head stays in the same spot. Once again either way is fine practice it both ways,  but "WHAT IF" your back was close to a wall and you couldn't step back? *


Looking at the same thing from another perspective, when you step forward while getting pushed to any great degree, your right hand will start to rise automatically to help your body maintain balance.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 30, 2002)

Another thing I remember about triggered salute was that it was to be a mirrored technique. When the attacker comes in with the front right push you do the same front right step through push. The only difference is our defense turned offense will be more effective   especially with the pinning check, thrusting heel palm, finger strikes to the eyes, leg checks all stops their forward momentum. Just a thought to spark some more interest maybe.


----------

